# Snowblower question..



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey guys

I have an amazing Ariens blower. It throws the snow amazing distances. But..

The reverse gears are sooooo slow!! ANd I mean SLOW! Is there any way to fix this?

Andrew


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think so, but I do agree with you.  In fact, my latest Ariens which replaces one I had for years, is slower in top speed as well.


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 2, 2014)

If it uses the disk drive system, you might be able to adjust the location of the friction disc to get more reverse speed,  and AT  the cost of top speed in forward.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 2, 2014)

Hrm. I will need to look into it further. A friend of mine said that it is possible to adjust the speed. I rarely use 6th speed other than moving the thing (we always get too much snow per storm..ha ha).


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 3, 2014)

Mine is slow in Reverse also, but it doesn't bother me....what does bother me is how light the front is....it tends to want to ride on top of the snow....at times I gotta keep lifting the back a little to give down pressure on the front, other than that, a great machine


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 3, 2014)

That's funny, my last Ariens was like that.  The new one is considerably more front heavy.  Maybe because it's new, or maybe because it's a little fancier and has the easy turn differential, or whatever it is.


----------



## bsruther (Mar 3, 2014)

My Ariens Sno-Tek is slow like that in reverse. Last time I cleared the driveway, I understood why. I was backing up to the garage and wasn't watching behind me, resulting in the blower pushing me against the garage. It was no big deal, since it was going so slow, but if it had been going fast, it might have been hurtful. 
I'll often pull the blower backwards, instead of using reverse or back up a few feet, shift into high forward and make a big loop back.

Got 2 inches of fresh stuff out there that I have to clear today and that should be it for the winter.


----------



## Jags (Mar 3, 2014)

bsruther said:


> ...and that should be it for the winter.



I ain't done by a long shot.  Minus 17 on the drive to work this a.m.  More albino rain coming in the next couple days.

Do these machines have a friction drive or are they a transmission drive?


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 3, 2014)

Friction


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 3, 2014)

Jags said:


> More *albino rain* coming in the next couple days.



Thanks Jags, have to write that one down.


----------



## maple1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Check your friction wheel adjustment - as was mentioned above. Although, if it goes R1-N-F1 and back again OK with the blower moving the way it's supposed to, it's likely in adjustment. My friction disk I think has a little flat spot in one place that it gets bogged in once in a while in F1 - doesn't seem to do it in higher gears though. I'll be replcing for next year anyway.

Mine (Toro) goes pretty quick in R2 - it's put me on my back a couple times when I wasn't watching what was behind my clumsy feet close enough. Was likely pretty funny to watch....


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 3, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Check your friction wheel adjustment - as was mentioned above. Although, if it goes R1-N-F1 and back again OK with the blower moving the way it's supposed to, it's likely in adjustment. My friction disk I think has a little flat spot in one place that it gets bogged in once in a while in F1 - doesn't seem to do it in higher gears though. I'll be replcing for next year anyway.
> 
> Mine (Toro) goes pretty quick in R2 - it's put me on my back a couple times when I wasn't watching what was behind my clumsy feet close enough. Was likely pretty funny to watch....


 
It goes as it should. I just find the damn thing slow. If I fell over while it was in R2, I could cook a hot dog, eat it and get up before it ever came close to running me over. LOL

ANdrew


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 4, 2014)

Jags said:


> I ain't done by a long shot.  Minus 17 on the drive to work this a.m.  More albino rain coming in the next couple days.
> 
> Do these machines have a friction drive or are they a transmission drive?




Minus 17 in Illinois? Is that normal? It was about that temp up here in places this am.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Mar 9, 2014)

Mine snowblower is the same.  REAL SLOW on reverse.  When the gears are not engaged, I can pull the snowblower backwards, so that is what I do.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 13, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> Mine is slow in Reverse also, but it doesn't bother me....what does bother me is how light the front is....it tends to want to ride on top of the snow....at times I gotta keep lifting the back a little to give down pressure on the front, other than that, a great machine



I've got nearly the same machine, I deal with the light front end (pretty common) but my buddy fabricated a weight bag full of sand that sits on top of the front shroud.  Similar to what in the link I attached but it wasn't $100. Should give you a couple of ideas to fix it if you decide you want to do something about it.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/To...ign=107-3815&gclid=CIqV2J_ej70CFRQaOgodhGYABg


----------



## heat seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah but - is your sand bag painted a pretty red?


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 13, 2014)

Warm_in_NH said:


> I've got nearly the same machine, I deal with the light front end (pretty common) but my buddy fabricated a weight bag full of sand that sits on top of the front shroud.  Similar to what in the link I attached but it wasn't $100. Should give you a couple of ideas to fix it if you decide you want to do something about it.
> 
> http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Toro-107-3815/p3483.html?utm_source=google shopping&utm_medium=shop portals&utm_campaign=107-3815&gclid=CIqV2J_ej70CFRQaOgodhGYABg


 I'll deal with also....for now. I've been thinking of adding weight, but not at $100.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wrestled the Ariens 30 through 6" of snow with 2" of slush as the bottom of it in 10 degree temps w wind howling. My driveway and paths plus my neighbors, $100 might not be unreasonable. ...lol.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 15, 2014)

-HERE'S- my Ariens Pro 32 after I added some nice bright LED's to it.  The video is comparing the stock headlight to the upgraded lights.  You have to wait a bit to see the upgraded lights on.  This one one of the handful of modifications I have made to it.  One of the other ones you can also see in the video, as I extended the chute for better control of the fluffy snow.  -HERE'S- a daytime video of the lights.

My reverse isn't the fastest in the world but it's OK.  I don't use it that much though as I tend to pull it backwards.  Gives me a bit of a workout


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 16, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> -HERE'S- my Ariens Pro 32 after I added some nice bright LED's to it.  The video is comparing the stock headlight to the upgraded lights.  You have to wait a bit to see the upgraded lights on.  This one one of the handful of modifications I have made to it.  One of the other ones you can also see in the video, as I extended the chute for better control of the fluffy snow.  -HERE'S- a daytime video of the lights.
> 
> My reverse isn't the fastest in the world but it's OK.  I don't use it that much though as I tend to pull it backwards.  Gives me a bit of a workout


 
That is damn impressive. I love how bright it is!

 If only I knew SOMETHING about electronics I would attempt the same thing. But I know as much about electronics as I do rockets.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 16, 2014)

We just bought the same Pro 32 for work......man can that thing throw snow. I haven't personally been behind it, but I was told that the turning system is great. The one thing right off the bat I don't like, is the chute controls.....just don't like the feel of the joystick. Great mod, when you get out into the street, nobody can't say they didn't see you.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks!  yeah, the chute control does have a flimsy feel, no doubt.  It seems to do a good job though.

Check out -THIS- one.  A bit overkill I think....lol


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow, he must of got hit once, and wants to make sure they see him now


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 16, 2014)

is there an easy way to add more lights? I want to tweak my blower. LOL.
"Pimp my blower"


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 17, 2014)

I wear a head lamp.


----------

